# new  from Dartmouth, NS



## prmindartmouth (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi All.
Ran across this site while Googling "Unimat lathe". I have one, as well as a Southbend 10k. I am a hobby machinist interested in learning. I have had a few articles in "Machinist Workshop" hobby magazine in past years.
Looking forward to browsing this forum. regards....PRMINDARTMOUTH.


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 30, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## prmindartmouth (Jan 30, 2018)

Thank you for the welcome! I am visiting my daughter's family in Edmonton in mid Feb and will be returning home with a nice Unimat (lots of accessories) that I bought off Kijiji but was picked up for me by my S.I.L. from the seller in Sherwood Park. Hoping to pack it in checked baggage. Once I am permitted by the forum, I'd like to share  photos of some of my projects....a chain drive to x-axis of my mill/drill, a 2x60 belt grinder built to run on my Shopsmith, and a few others that I hope will be of interest.


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 31, 2018)

Its all of interest around here, just keep posting and the spam bot will set you free


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 1, 2018)

Welcome to the group.  I’m also a unimat owner.  I have one unit that’s fairly complete as well as a couple of other partial ones.


----------



## prmindartmouth (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks. Due to cost of "collectable" Unimat stuff, I bought a M12x1 tap and die and have made some face plates and a few other things recently. I have not made much with the Unimat yet however, preferring to use my SB 10k. Have you done some turning with your Uni?


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 1, 2018)

Mine doesn’t get a lot of use either.  I do plan on turning some brass taper pins on it in the near future tho.  Other than that  it makes a nice table top drill press.


----------

